# Angellizenz für die Balearen online möglich?



## hechthai (23. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
Wie man eine Angellizenz für z.B. Mallorca bekommt, wurde ja bereits in anderen Threads besprochen, ..."Antrag beim Ministerium in Palma ausfüllen,...einzahlen bei der Bank,...wieder zurück ins Ministerium etc.

Wie sieht es aber aus, wenn man auf die Insel kommt und nicht den ersten Urlaubstag direkt in der Hauptstadt verbringen möchte?

Mit diesem Anliegen hatte ich dem entsprechenden Ministerium ein Fax gesendet und auch prompt Antwort erhalten, "ja, es geht auch online, bequem und mit Zusendung der Lizenz nach hause!" Toll dachte ich, gehe ich direkt mal auf die Seite "www.caib.es", da auf Ministerio Agricultura y pescar, da auf Licenca Pescar, dann Pescar esportivo individual und zack, ausfüllen und absenden!!!

...Dann wurde es doch äußerst kompliziert! Als Sprachen gibt es nur Castellano oder Catalan und man wird nach der NIE/NIF Nummer gefragt, die eigentlich nur Bewohner, oder ausländische Bewohner der Insel brauchen, aber keine Touris!
Nach einer Passportnummer wird gar nicht gefragt, also kann ich nur den normalen Antrag downloaden und ihn versuchen zu faxen (da ja auch eine Unterschrift benötigt wird) wobei ich keine Bankverbindung sehe und auch kein Feld für die Heimatadresse und etwaige Portogebühren zum Versand!

Hat jemand schon mal eine Angellizenz online erfolgreich erhalten ohne direkt auf der Insel zu leben, oder bin ich einfach nur zu blöd das richtige Formular zu finden? 

Gruß an die Gemeinde

Hechthai


----------



## hechthai (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angellizenz für die Balearen online möglich?*

Das Ministerium arbeitet gerade an einer Onlineplattform für die komplette Abwicklung der Angellizenz via Internet extra für Touristen und auf Englisch. Wann es soweit ist, darüber wird mich das Ministerium noch informieren, ansonsten bei www.caib.es schauen, da ist es dann sicher auch angekündigt!


----------



## hechthai (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angellizenz für die Balearen online möglich?*

es ist soweit, man braucht nicht mehr nach palma zum ministerium, antrag ausfüllen, bei der bank einzahlen, abstempeln, zurück zum ministerium etc.
...man kann es nun bequem vom schreibtisch aus machen mit einer creditkarte und der perso-nummer!!!!!!!!!!!!!

noch ist die platform nur auf spanisch aber mit einem wörterbuch gehts recht rasch !

www. caib.es
dann govern agricultura i pescar
dann licencia recreativa/esportiva


----------



## Tokugawa (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angellizenz für die Balearen online möglich?*

Hallo,
wäre wirklich prima, wenn man die ganze Bürokratie schon vor Antritt der Reise online abwickeln könnte. 

Bin dem Link www.caib.es bis zum Antragsformular auf Castellan gefolgt, nur eine Bankverbindung oder einen Link für Kreditkartenzahlung habe ich nicht gefunden. Kann es sein, dass man erst den Antrag faxen muss, um dann entsprechende Bandverbindung zu erhalten? Gibst Du im Antrag Deine Heimat- oder Urlaubsadresse an?

Auch der Link für die Llicencia de pesca submarina (harpunieren) scheint noch nicht hinterlegt zu sein.

Über Hilfe würde ich mich freuen!

Gruß Tokugawa


----------



## gringoedmundo (1. August 2009)

*AW: Angellizenz für die Balearen online möglich?*

Scheint wohl noch nicht richtig zu funktionieren diese online Geschichte. Hab´s jetzt einige male probiert aber irgandwann geht´s einfach nicht mehr weiter bei den Formularen.#q Bin gespannt ob sich da noch was tut bis zum 30.08. wenn ich auf die Insel reise.


----------



## hechthai (5. August 2009)

*AW: Angellizenz für die Balearen online möglich?*

... doch, geht weiter bis zur bezahlseite! brauchst dann visa oder mastercard, nummer rein und fertig, aber alle angaben werden danach wohl gelöscht, obwohl die bezahlung auch ordnungsgemäß registriert wird, man sagte mir man müsste da was absichern ?!?
aber die herrschaften vom ministerium wollen auf jeden fall nachbessern!
einfach anmail/faxen, sind sehr nett und kooperativ! ich habe die lizenzen seit einigen tagen per post bekommen.
-als adresse im formular natürlich die heimatadresse angeben!-
...und ein wörterbuch ist auch nicht verkehrt 

gruß an die gemeinde


----------



## floxfisch (6. August 2009)

*AW: Angellizenz für die Balearen online möglich?*

Hmm, da bin ich wohl zu doof das zu finden....!
Hab eben mal geschaut bzw. wollte mir das mal ansehen und evtl. zwecks Übersetzung sichern, finde aber die entsprechende Stelle wo man die Liznez online erwerben kann nicht. Haben die das erst mal wieder abgeschaltet oder hab ich einfach nur Tomaten auf den Augen. Sofern einer den direkten Link zum Online Formular hat wäre es toll wenn er den hier reinstellen könnte.

Ich sach schon ma
gracias

Gruß
floxblindfisch


----------



## hechthai (7. August 2009)

*AW: Angellizenz für die Balearen online möglich?*

voilá!

http://www.caib.es/govern/sac/visor_proc.do?codi=96401&lang=ca&coduo=55


----------



## floxfisch (7. August 2009)

*AW: Angellizenz für die Balearen online möglich?*



hechthai schrieb:


> voilá!
> 
> http://www.caib.es/govern/sac/visor_proc.do?codi=96401&lang=ca&coduo=55




Ah, besten Dank auch.
Ich Blindfisch hatte den Link nur nicht gesehen, immer diese kleinen Browserfenster!
Na dann werde ich mich mal mit einem Wörterbuch bewaffnen und mir das ganze mal anschauen.

floxnolinkfisch


----------



## HolgerundAndi (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angellizenz für die Balearen online möglich?*

Hallo,

habe heute versucht das online zu machen. Aber das ging nicht. Ich bin gar nicht erst auf die Seite gekommen um meine Daten einzugeben.
Er brachte mir jedesmal ein kleines Kästchen welches ich auch mit Wörterbuch nicht übersetzen konnte.

Introduzca un identificador de persistencia válido

Kann mir jemand sagen was das bedeutet, oder was ich falsch mache.
Danke schonmal im Vorraus.


----------



## Salmotom (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angellizenz für die Balearen online möglich?*



HolgerundAndi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe heute versucht das online zu machen. Aber das ging nicht. Ich bin gar nicht erst auf die Seite gekommen um meine Daten einzugeben.
> Er brachte mir jedesmal ein kleines Kästchen welches ich auch mit Wörterbuch nicht übersetzen konnte.
> ...


 
hm ich kann kein Spanisch , sieht aber doch verständlich aus .

Introduzca = vorstellen , vorstellung ?
identificador = identifizieren oder ähnlich 
persistencia = persistent / dauerhaft
válido = validieren / bestätigung/bestätigen

rein theoretisch heißt das für mich , du hast deine Cookies nicht eingeschaltet ?!

Aber lass doch mal einen spanisch sprechenden Mensch was dazu sagen ...


----------



## Bassattack (2. September 2010)

*AW: Angellizenz für die Balearen online möglich?*

Hola amigos auf dieser Seite kann man nicht online die Angelizense erwerben#d leider noch nicht ,für das Festland Spanien und Catalunien ist es über( Ministerio de Agricultura y Ramaderia) möglich aber dafür muss mann denoch Spanisch können ,auf diesen Link steht nicht viel nur Regeln die man beachten soll ,und weiter unten kann mann bestimmte adressen finden wo man sich für Angelizensen wenden kann,

das Kástchen hat  nichts zu bedeuten Porfavor keine Bank daten ,geschweigedessen Creditkarten nummern eingeben (wegen daten abfang)#d:cist nur für angemeldete ,man kann dan aktuelle neuichkeiten oder Noticias bekommen per Via E-mail.

Gracias Saludo 
Bassattack#h

@Salmotom

Das stümmt teillweisse denoch ist die übersetzung nicht korekt

Introduzca = Einfügen 
 identificador = erkenungs- Passwort 
 persistencia = persistent
 válido = Gültig


----------



## peppi (17. März 2011)

*AW: Angellizenz für die Balearen online möglich?*

Hi
Geht es denn mittlerweile die Angellizenz für Mallorca
Online zu bekommen ???
Viele Grüße ...Peppi


----------



## Fanny (17. März 2011)

*AW: Angellizenz für die Balearen online möglich?*

Hallo, 
ich weiß gar nicht was ihr alle mit euren Angellizenzen für die Balearen habt,meiner Meinung nach unnötiger Stress. Ich wurde einmal kontrolliert , da habe ich einfach meinen deutschen Fischereischein vorgezeigt und gut war.

MFG F.L:q


----------



## peppi (18. März 2011)

*AW: Angellizenz für die Balearen online möglich?*

Hi
Hab ich mir eigentlich auch gedacht..
Ich flieg dahin wegen dem Urlaub..wollt halt mal meine Reisespinne auswerfen...in Alcudia war da so ne schöne Buhne und so,,,,

Will halt nicht..wie es schon am Ebro und so war ...das man mir  wo möglich mein Tackle abnimmt...etc
Hier bin ich Fischreiaufseher und auf Malle fische ich Schwarz...#d#d#d


----------



## hechthai (16. April 2011)

*AW: Angellizenz für die Balearen online möglich?*

... wenn man aber keinen Angelschein hat und nur im Urlaub angeln will, ist diese Lizenz hilfreich, auch mich hat man kontrolliert! Nun weis ich wirklich nicht WIE streng das auf Malle gehandhabt wird, hörte mal was von Konfiszieren der Ausrüstung/Strafe zahlen etc.

Vielleicht hat ja schon mal jemand auch schlechte Erfahrung mit fehlender Angellizenz gemacht?!

Wie auch immer,online funktioniert es leider nur für Inselbewohner, aber man will daran arbeiten, ich finde es halt blöd wenn man ankommt erst mal nach Palma düsen um sie sich dort zu holen, ist immer so ein wenig ein ...verlorener Tag! Nicht dass Palma nicht schön wäre, aber man will ja auch schnell angeln gehen und nicht am ersten Tag schon ein "Städtetrip" machen.
Das beste wäre, wenn die Turismusbüros die Dinger für Touris ausstellen würden, dann gäbs auch nicht den Ministeriums-Pilgerstrom!

Gr, Hechthai


----------



## Flatty 2010 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Angellizenz für die Balearen online möglich?*

Zum Thema Angellicenz in Spanien:Selbstverständlich ist der Angelschein,also licencia de pasca vorgeschrieben.Der Deutsche Schein hat hier keine Gültigkeit!Online zu erwerben ist mir nicht bekannt!(mein nachbar sitzt da im Amt und macht mir meine Licencia jeweils fertig)
Online wurde von Dir verlangt Deine NIF Nummer einzugeben,die Du hier hast wenn Du resident bist und dann Online die Licencia de Pesca beantragen kannst.
Neben der Licencia für Sportfischer vom Boot aus oder von land,gibt es eine spezielle erlaubnis für Charterboote mit mehreren personen.
Ebenso gelten hier Sondermaße für gefährdete Arten und für die reservate.
Soweit ich weiß kannst Du die lecencia nur vor ort erkaufen.
http://flatty.npage.de


----------



## Flatty 2010 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Angellizenz für die Balearen online möglich?*

Übrigens ohne Licencia wird einen der ganze Krempel abgenommen und man darf schön 300€ Multa zahlen,wenn es in einen reservat war sogar das doppelte,das ist auch schon Spaniern passiert....


----------



## Pikehunter20 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Angellizenz für die Balearen online möglich?*

Hey,

ich lebe selbst in Spanien und kann euch nur empfehlen einen Angelschein zu holen, man braucht eine ausweiskopie und 13 € dafür, das ding hat eine Gültigkeit für 2 jahre. Bekommt ihr bei den Ämtern, auf Spanisch: Consell. Darauf achten das die meistens nur bis 14 Uhr aufhaben und nach einer "licencia para pesca con caña" fragen, die beamten  sprechen meist nur spanisch, mit glück etwas Englisch. 

Viel erfolg!


----------

